# Rigid industries dually



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Anyone run these lights? Just ordered some. Can't seem to find much on here, but everything I've read has been good online.
Pics?


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

Ive heard they are good...pricey but good


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Yeah found a pair for 170 can't wait! Should be awesome lights


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

What site did you get them from. I have seen go for 140 with shipping


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

R&R Yard Design;1357679 said:


> What site did you get them from. I have seen go for 140 with shipping


Mud flaps. Com they were cheapest I could find and free shipping.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I got a set of D2's and couldnt be happier... I'd change your order to the D2's cause I think I'd be a little disappointed in the the duallys... I dont think the pattern will be wide enough JMO


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Triple L;1357736 said:


> I got a set of D2's and couldnt be happier... I'd change your order to the D2's cause I think I'd be a little disappointed in the the duallys... I dont think the pattern will be wide enough JMO


Thanks for the honest opinion! I was actually thinking about buying a third pointing straight back, and the other two pointed out slightly to give me full rear light. They will be mounted under my lightbar mount.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

twin D2's.....


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Man those things rock. They seem really well built. That's what sold me, I was lookin at the soundoff 1400 lumen lights too.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

ya except these are 2300 lumes or something like that...Im very very happy with them but I'd be disappointed in anything less, lets just say that...


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Triple L;1357826 said:


> ya except these are 2300 lumes or something like that...Im very very happy with them but I'd be disappointed in anything less, lets just say that...


Do you think 3 duallys would be sufficient? I know I'll want more then just the two.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Anyone else?


----------



## Sno What (Oct 23, 2006)

They're bullet-proof....






Never heard of these lights till now -but if you google, there's lots of review, videos, etc.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

H&HPropertyMait;1357897 said:


> Do you think 3 duallys would be sufficient? I know I'll want more then just the two.


2 is more then sufficient for me... I got a v box in so that little tiny black spot where its lot lite up dosent even matter to me cause I cant see that area with the mirrors to begin with...


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Sno What;1359932 said:


> They're bullet-proof....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew they were tough, but thats insane.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Triple L;1359941 said:


> 2 is more then sufficient for me... I got a v box in so that little tiny black spot where its lot lite up dosent even matter to me cause I cant see that area with the mirrors to begin with...


I guess we'll see what they look like when mounted. do you have yours secured in anyway from thieves or are they just mounted up? I'm welding the brackets under my mini bar mount


----------



## Rain Man (Feb 20, 2010)

I got a set of the Dually LED Lights last year, those lights are supper bright. You can see the differences the two Dually's on the top and the two regular lights below the salt spreader. Big difference!!!!


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Rain Man;1361014 said:


> I got a set of the Dually LED Lights last year, those lights are supper bright. You can see the differences the two Dually's on the top and the two regular lights below the salt spreader. Big difference!!!!
> 
> View attachment 103883


Awesome! They look good. Thanks for the picture!


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Got them in the mail, they are awesome, need to wire them up permantley now
.


----------



## Rain Man (Feb 20, 2010)

you will love them!!


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

Stupid mudflaps.com won't ship USPS to Canada... there goes any savings. When they ship courier to Canada we get bum raped in clearance charges at the border.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

It's $30 to have ups clear it for you... Dont worry about it


----------

